# Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa.



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

Grüße


Ich suche da ich bald Arbeitsbedingt oft in hotels schlafen werde ein Gaming Notebook. Da ich mich kenne und dann 2 Systeme am Laufen halten will kommt der Desktop weg. Dementsprechend muss das Notebook über ordentlich leistung verfügen.


Kurzfassung:

Budgee: 2500 Euro . Kann auch etwas aufgestockt werden.

Anwendung: Es soll alle Games mit 60 fps auf Hoch bis Sehr hohen einstellungen schaffen. 

Besonderheit: Es muss die möglichkeit haben 3 Monitore anzuschließen. Am besten wäre wenn ich das Display des Notebooks noch zusätzlich nutzen kann. Also 3 Monitore und das Display. 
Kein Suround. Gezockt wird nur auf einen Großen Monitor.


Es ist mir egal welcher Hersteller Hauptsache die Leistung stimmt. Größe so groß wie möglich... muss nicht leicht oder sonstwas sein. Hauptsache Power. Ich weiß das viele davon abraten... aber ich möchte nach möglcihkeit auch das Optimum herrausholen. Sprich ich würde RAM und SSD selbst nachrüsten um hier das Bestmöglichste zu Kaufen. Ebenso würde ich Wärmeleitpaste gegen etwas hochwertiges Tauschen um falls möglcih ein OC Profile zu erstellen. Zuhause wäre auch die möglichkeit mit einem Zusätzlichen Lüfter besser zu Kühlen. 

Da ich Star Citizen Spiele und auch weiterhin Spielen möchte sollte CPU Leistung wirklich gut sein und nach möglichkeit OC schaffen. Pheripherie sollte Joystick Controller Tastatur ect alles ohne Probleme laufen.
Lautsprecher sind mir nicht so wichtig... Aber Kopfhörer ausgang sollte Qualitativ schon hochwertig sein. Ansonsten Externe Soundkarte.


Ich hoffe das ich damit auskomme mir Zukünftig alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Notebook in dem Preisrahmen zu kaufen und so keine großen absriche beim Zocken machen muss.

Wie gesagt. Muss nicht schön leicht oder leise sein. Hauptsache Power ist vorhanden.


Haut rein bin mal gespannt was so rauskommt.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

So viel musst du gar nicht ausgeben und Nachrüsten entfällt auch. OC bei Notebooks ist halt immer so ne Sache.
Da wäre z.B. das ASUS ROG G751JY-T7066H
16GB RAM, 2TB HDD + 256 GB SSD und GTX 980 4GB. Bringt allerdings auch 4.8 Kg auf die Waage 

Vielleicht wäre ja auch ein Koffer-PC was für dich, auch wenn ich's bezweifle


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Danke schonmal.

Ich dachte wenn ich 16GB 1866 RAm verbaue würde mir das noch ein wenig mehr Power bringen. Ich weiß leider nicht wie die OC eigenschaften von diesen CPUs sind. Aber das ein oder andere fps könnte mann sicher rausholen. Aber für den Preis ja shconmal schickes teil.

Gewicht is mir absolut egal darf auch gern 8 Kilo wiegen.

Weißt du was die Kühlung so bringt? Kann mann die CPU und gPU noch etwas Takten?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*



Der-Verbannte schrieb:


> Danke schonmal.
> 
> Ich dachte wenn ich 16GB 1866 RAm verbaue würde mir das noch ein wenig mehr Power bringen. Ich weiß leider nicht wie die OC eigenschaften von diesen CPUs sind. Aber das ein oder andere fps könnte mann sicher rausholen. Aber für den Preis ja shconmal schickes teil.
> 
> ...



Ein RAM-wechsel von 1600 auf 1866 bringt dir gar nichts, da das im 0.x FPS-Bereich liegt 

Da die Kühlung von CPU und GPU getrennt ist und die Maxwell Karten sich meistens ohne Spannungserhöhung noch ein gutes Stück takten lassen, sollten mehr als genug OC-Reserven vorhanden sein. Meines Wissen nach haben Notebook-GPU sowieso einen vCore-Lock 
Wie's bei der CPU aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber die sollte sich auch gut takten lassen, da die Verlustleistung geringer ist, als bei der GTX 980


----------



## skyscraper (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Hier gibt es was spezielles  MSI GT80-2QE16SR221BW (001812-SKU4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Keine Ahnung, ob es dir zusagt. Ist riesig, schwer und laut, aber dafür recht schnell und hat eine mechanische Tastatur  Außerdem noch ein 18" Display, das halt nochmal ein wenig größer ist.

Ansonsten das von FrozenPie genannte Asus in einer seiner Varianten oder das GT72: gt72 in Notebooks mit Hersteller: MSI, GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 9 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (auf GTX 980M achten).

PS: Vielleicht ist ja ein Eigenbau was für dich?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ok-desktop-hardware-im-notebook-gehaeuse.html


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Also so ein Koffer wäre ja schon fast Zu Geil. ;D

Das GT find ich klasse... aber ich mag die Tastatur überhauptnicht.. bin irgendwie Fan von den laptop Tastaturen ;D


----------



## TheOnLY (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Schau dir mal das XMG U505 an. Könnte etwas overkill sein, andererseits sind deine Anforderungen aber auch etwas besonders.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das XMG U505 an. Könnte etwas overkill sein, andererseits sind deine Anforderungen aber auch etwas besonders.



Das Ding ist ja ein Monster  (Ich verlink es mal: Schenker XMG U505-9EL )

Aber das Kühlsystem haut schon rein, vor allem da auch ein Desktopchip verbaut ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

DAs teil is ja mal ne Ansage.

Desktop CPU die auch noch volle OC fähigkeiten haben soll. Könnte mann ja evtl noch 2-300mhz rausholen ohne Vcore erhöhung. Aber ob das Teil den tAkt halten kann? Hätte angst das es sich ständig selbst runtertaktet.


----------



## Ralle82 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Auf MifCom.de gibt es auch einen Notebook-Konfigurator und z.B. die X-Serie... Dort kannst du auch den i7-4790K verbauen, musst keine HDD wählen etc.! Vielleicht wirste da fündig...


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

@TE
Kannst ja mal den Test durchlesen: Test Schenker XMG U505 (Clevo P751ZM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Wenn das Desktop CPUs sind.. müsste ich die dann nicht selbst Tauschen können?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*



Der-Verbannte schrieb:


> Wenn das Desktop CPUs sind.. müsste ich die dann nicht selbst Tauschen können?



Kommt drauf an ob es verlötete oder gesockelte Pendanten sind. Ich glaub beim XMG sind sie gesockelt


----------



## Reap (3. April 2015)

*Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*



Der-Verbannte schrieb:


> Anwendung: Es soll alle Games mit 60 fps auf Hoch bis Sehr hohen einstellungen schaffen.



Hi. Spielst du ARMA im MP oder hast es vor? Dann vergiss das lieber wieder.


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Also ein 4790K is ja echt heftig das sowas schon geht. 

Der Aufpreis der 980 von der 970 is ja unverschämt.. kostet ja 3mal soviel und bringt nur 20% mehr leistung. Schade das sie kein 970 im SLI anbieten.

ein Externer Grafikverstärker wäre geil.. sowas gibts aber leider nur bei Alienware.


Wenn ich das richtig lese kann ich am Schenker nur 2 Monitore extern anschließen oder?


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*



Reap schrieb:


> Hi. Spielst du ARMA im MP oder hast es vor? Dann vergiss das lieber wieder.



Nein das nicht. Ging mir eher um Star Citizen. Das momentan ja recht viel CPU Power braucht. Bis das rauskommt hab ich aber wohl schon wieder das nächste Teil. ;D


----------



## Cinnayum (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Du legst zuviel Gewicht auf die CPU.
Die limitiert überhaupt nicht in NBs.

Es ist IMMER die Grafikkarte. Die GTX980m sind nur der kleine Maxwell-Ausbau mit 1536 Shader. Die kommenden GTX980 Ti Desktop werden ungefähr das Doppelte haben.

Such dir ein NB mit MXM-Slot und tausch die Grafikkarte nach 2 Jahren aus. Die CPU wird noch im 90-95% Bereich liegen, von dem, was im NB Bereich möglich ist.

So als viel Reisender in Flugzeugen, Bahn und Auto:
15,6" ist die richtige Größe.


----------



## Der-Verbannte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit besonderen Eigenschaften. 2500 Euro etwa. bitte um Hilfe*

Das mit der CPU liegt daran das ich vorallem CPU lastige Games zocke.. Online RPGs. ect. 

Der Plan wäre bisher.. Das Schenker mit 17 Zoll kaufen. (Größer is besser da ich nur von Hotel und zuhause wechsel) In der kleinsten Ausführung. Also mit I3 4GB RAm und ner 500GB HDD. 

Diese dann druch einen Geköpften 4790K Tauschen und mit Mod Bios die Gesparte Temp in mehr Power Übertakten. 16GB schnellen RAm rein der falls die CPU OC mitmacht auch etwas mehrleistung bringt. ( und auch nich Teurer ist als bei Schenker der langsamere) Und 2 schnelle SSD einbauen. Das ganze würde ich mit der 970M nutzen. 

Leider weiß ich nicht ob Schenker diesen MXM Slot benutzt oder icht. Kann bei Geizhals auch nicht direkt nach notebooks mit diesem Slot suchen. Wäre natürlich nice nach 2 Jahren nochmal ein GPU Update machen zu können.


Was denkt ihr.. würde der Plan so aufgehen?


----------



## TheOnLY (4. April 2015)

Ich glaube das sind mxm Slots. Die Grafikkarte ist in jedm Fall austauschbar.
Das Notebook sollte auf einem Clevo P751ZM oder  P750ZM Barebone basieren.
Es gibt das ganze auch noch als 17,3 Zöller (P771ZM oder P770ZM) welches z.B. als One K73-5N verkauft wird.


----------



## Der-Verbannte (4. April 2015)

So hab das hier mal.

Notebook-Konfigurator - X-Serie - Notebook-Konfigurator | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

Kann mann das so machen? dazu dann noch 16GB 1866 RAM mit guten Timings. und 2x 256GB SSDs. Mehr Platz brauch ich auch nicht. Die CPU würde ich Köpfen lassen für bessere Temps und einmal KOmplett die Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU und CPU Tauschen um auch hier nochmal das Maximun rauszuholen.

Jetzt die Frage. Kann ich auf dem Notebook überhaupt Undervolten und Übertakten... also is das Bios soweit freigeschalten das ich dort OC einstellungen vornehmen kann?+

Und kann ich an das Teil so 3 Monitore anklemmen?

OB es mxm Slots sind kann ich nich erkennen.. aber wenn ihr das sagt vertrau ich euch da mal. Wäre super dann nochmal auf ne GTX 1070 oder was da kommt zu upgraden.


----------



## Ralle82 (4. April 2015)

Also es gibt ja einmal HDMI, DP sowie Mini-DP... Sollte m.M.n. funktionieren mit 3 Displays! Mit Undervolten/Übertakten bin ich mir genau so unsicher wie mit dem MXM-Slot... Ich würde einfach den Support anschreiben (die haben auch ein Forum und/oder Live-Chat), da bekommst du Antworten  aus erster Hand... vl. kann man mit denen auch klären, dass Sie den RAM ganz raus lassen (kann man ja nicht auswählen)!

Falls es kein MXM-Slot ist, würde ich über die 980M nachdenken (läge ja noch im Budget) oder mich dann woanders umsehen...


----------



## TheOnLY (4. April 2015)

Auf der Clevo seite wird mit MXM karten geworben, wenn auch nur mit Quadros


> • NVIDIA® Quadro K5100M (N15E-Q5)
> - 8GB GDDR5 Video RAM
> - Support PCIe x16
> - Microsoft DirectX® 11.1 compatible
> ...


Type A hat nur einen Kühler für den Chip, B auch einen Für VRAM und Spawas, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Edit: hier noch der link: ??Clevo


----------



## Der-Verbannte (4. April 2015)

Ah das wäre natürlich Perfekt.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## TheOnLY (4. April 2015)

Was Features des Bios angeht, wirst du wohl der Support anschreien müssen.


----------

